# Vibrosaw



## Davyboy (13 Aug 2010)

Hi,
I'm pretty new to scrollsaws, but thought I'd try one, as I make small hardwood & brass ornamental models etc. I recently bought an 'Aeropiccola Vibro' electromagnetic scroll saw on eBay for less than £20, & it works beautifully on the sort of materials I use, (usually hardwoods up to 1/2" thick) Does anyone else have one of these or a similar machine, & how do they compare with the bigger ones such as the Hegner etc.? And I know I've asked this question before, but how do I go about posting a photo on here?


----------



## SteveWR (7 Sep 2010)

Hi Davyboy,

Have used 2 Aeropiccola's (one spare!) for about 13 years for fine detail in 4mm birch ply using No.1 wood blades (25 TPI).

Also have a Hegner 2S (16 yrs from new) with variable speed & footswitch which is used on 19mm hardwoods with high blade tension. This has required bearing replacement twice & rear tension rod three times, both relatively cheap and easy to do & to be expected with many years hard work. Although expensive, the Hegner is well engineered, quiet and just gets on with it!
For the Hegner I buy Olson PGT (No.9RG) direct from www.scrollit.com in the USA (about half UK price). Cut edge need no further finishing.

SteveWR


----------



## Davyboy (10 Sep 2010)

Hi Steve, you live quite near to me I see. Interesting that you have a couple of aeropiccola saws. I've never owned a larger machine so I don't know how they compare, so your comments are quite useful to me. At the moment I don't need anything any bigger, but it does seem that of the bigger, motorised machines, the Hegner seems to be the one to have.

When I received my Aeropiccola it had been damaged in the post & one of the cast aluminium legs had snapped off, but I have managed to repair it by fixing a triangular piece of ply to the bottom, using the electromagnet housing screws & it works OK. May look into the Hegner range & see what's on offer.

Thanks for your reply.

Davyboy


----------

